# Dikembe Mutombo is a worthless washed up old goat.



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Can you believe this guy only had 4 points, 7 rebounds, and 3 blocks in 25 minutes? How much are we paying this dreg?

And how come the Knicks have that Michael Doleac guy still? All he had was 6 points in 16 minutes. He is only 9-17 from the field this season. I would so much rather have Rodney White and his career .404 FG%.

And what about Othella Harrington? When are the Knicks going to trade this retread already? He scored 12 points tonight on 5-8 shooting in only 13 minutes in his 2nd game of the year. Can you believe how out of shape he is? That's what he gets for not playing this preseason.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Ok there"basketball genius".Mutombo played good tonight,Harrington has always sucked and shoudl get traded and Doleac just shoots from the perimiter all the time but what is the point of asking why they are here?You knew they were here and that they'd all get playing time and we knew they all suck(except Mutombo).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mutombo is done. I was saying it when the Nets released him. I was glad to see him go. The guy is finished, he is just milking those contracts for all their worth.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I think Rashidi's post was sarcastic, if im not mistaken.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I think Rashidi's post was sarcastic, if im not mistaken.


Shh, don't tell anybody.



> Harrington has always sucked and shoudl get traded


Did it ever occur to you that the Knicks were just showing Harrington off tonight to increase his trade value? They have to show that he is still a good player, and that he is past his injury, if they want to trade him for a good player (like Peterson).

And Harrington is a long way from being Mark Pope. He obviously does not suck, those most Knick fans tend to whine too much about their bench players, even though they would be in pretty much every other team's rotation.


----------

